# Flash for my Nikon D5100?



## Lchdz (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok so im looking to buy a cheap flash for now.  I can only afford under $120.00 right now.   So I was lookng at the YN-467 Flash Speedlite.  Any others that are in this price range?   I will only be using it to practice and get familiar with using flash.  I plan on getting a better lense a long the road, but for now I need something to just "play around with."   Anyone used this flash?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2012)

I would hop on a used Nikon speedlight.


----------



## kike1216 (Mar 28, 2012)

There is the Nikon SB-400 Speedlight Shoe Mount Flash its around 119 online and local stores.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2012)

kike1216 said:
			
		

> There is the Nikon SB-400 Speedlight Shoe Mount Flash its around 119 online and local stores.



It's a rather weak flash.

Op, there's a member, by the name of Tee, who is selling a sb600. I would scrounge up a couple of bucks more. You would be more satisfied with that than the sb400 or the yn. Check out the market place.


----------



## Lchdz (Mar 28, 2012)

Yea, thanks for the input.  Im considering just waiting a few more weeks after all and shop around for a used Nikon flash..


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lchdz said:
			
		

> Yea, thanks for the input.  Im considering just waiting a few more weeks after all and shop around for a used Nikon flash..



60 more bucks and you can get that sb600.


----------

